# LondonVille was proof of the dickpill tbh



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 25, 2020)

He's a fat fucking 300lb truecel and he slayed 13 chicks because he has a 9 inch cock.

He should ron jeremy max tbh

@rightfulcel


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 25, 2020)

jfl,just slay landwhales and ugly trannies theory


----------



## Nisse (Jul 25, 2020)

alexjones said:


> jfl,just slay landwhales and ugly trannies theory


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jul 25, 2020)

Some people win others lose


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 25, 2020)

He fucked the bottom of foids,you need to be deformed to not managed to fuck that type of foids.


----------



## Nisse (Jul 25, 2020)

So we are just supposed to believe this fat fucks penis size claim who is about to die from a heartattack?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nisse said:


> So we are just supposed to believe this fat fuck who is about to die from a heartattack?
> View attachment 542427


yes


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 25, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> He's a fat fucking 300lb truecel and he slayed 13 chicks because he has a 9 inch cock.
> 
> He should ron jeremy max tbh
> 
> @rightfulcel


Imagine being fat; having a huge fat pad and still have a 9 inch dick. I swear he could've been the world's first 10 incher if he was skinnier.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nisse said:


> So we are just supposed to believe this fat fuck who is about to die from a heartattack?
> View attachment 542427


He had proof with him in bed jfl


----------



## Nisse (Jul 25, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> He had proof with him in bed jfl


Yeah i know, i was just doubting his penis size


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 25, 2020)

Pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Yeah i know, i was just doubting his penis size


I doubt that tbh, i still dont get how he got swiped upon on tinder, but I will miss him. His final message to me was:




I miss him 

AND 

You’re welcome. I’m ok thanks. Still on the diet! Have you been up to much?


----------



## Deleted member 7126 (Jul 25, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> Some people win others lose


Getting this quote framed on my wall


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 25, 2020)

i should londonvillie max tbh to fuck disgusting looking foids


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jul 25, 2020)

NEETard said:


> Getting this quote framed on my wall


It’s very true and gives me acceptance that not everyone can succeed. If everyone succeeded, it wouldn’t be an accomplishment. Some have to fail to make victory that much more sweeter for those who win.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nisse said:


> So we are just supposed to believe this fat fucks penis size claim who is about to die from a heartattack?
> View attachment 542427


Lmfao I can still remember his post about how he tried to commit suicide due to cocainecowboy's words to him. I can't believe he actually did it but he really did.


----------



## Nisse (Jul 25, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Lmfao I can still remember his post about how he tried to commit suicide due to cocainecowboy's words to him. I can't believe he actually did it but he really did.


What did cowboy say? JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 25, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Lmfao I can still remember his post about how he tried to commit suicide due to cocainecowboy's words to him. I can't believe he actually did it but he really did.


jfl what a pussy. it can be a tad annoying getting insulted over an internet message board but you'll get over it very quickly. jfl @ roping because of that


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nisse said:


> What did cowboy say? JFL


Idk but he insulted him being a fat ass and subhuman along with many other members in that thread. JFL at taking this shit that seriously


----------



## Nisse (Jul 25, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Idk but he insulted him being a fat ass and subhuman along with many other members in that thread. JFL at taking this shit that seriously


Please link thread


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Please link thread


I can't, it's so old idk where to find it.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Please link thread


https://looksmax.org/threads/fuck-tinder-why-does-no-one-reply-to-me-on-tinder.54596/#post-970802


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 25, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I can't, it's so old idk where to find it.


https://looksmax.org/threads/fuck-tinder-why-does-no-one-reply-to-me-on-tinder.54596/#post-970802


----------



## Nisse (Jul 25, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/fuck-tinder-why-does-no-one-reply-to-me-on-tinder.54596/#post-970802


Nigga do you want a blowjob?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 25, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/fuck-tinder-why-does-no-one-reply-to-me-on-tinder.54596/#post-970802


Oh fuck you're awesome, LOLOL I love that thread


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Nigga do you want a blowjob?


yeah tbh. sadly you're not a foid


Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Oh fuck you're awesome, LOLOL I love that thread


i looked up "fat subhuman" by cocainecowboy

londonville was obviously gonna come up


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 25, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> It’s very true and gives me acceptance that not everyone can succeed. If everyone succeeded, it wouldn’t be an accomplishment. Some have to fail to make victory that much more sweeter for those who win.


dude this is suicidefuel


----------



## Hades (Jul 25, 2020)

his dick definitely isn’t 9 inches but he’s probably like 8 still proves the dickpill tho


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jul 25, 2020)

Fucking SUIFUEL. When a 300lb bloated tranny will have more success than I ever will bc his dick is 3x my size


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jul 26, 2020)

He banged extremely ugly women. There’s nothing about that to be proud of


----------



## Achilles (Jul 26, 2020)

did he actually rope? why is he banned. this shit actually has me fucked up if their are so many members of this forum roping. we just had that asian guy rope after he posted the most brutal lifestory ive ever read


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

It's over.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 26, 2020)

9? Stop being delusional u doubt that nigga is even 7.5 jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 4, 2020)

alexjones said:


> jfl,just slay landwhales and ugly trannies theory


why are you constantly changing your avis?


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 5, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> why are you constantly changing your avis?


idk tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Aug 8, 2020)

The black pill is one thing but the dick pill and driver license pill is the ONLY thing micropenis29 could come up to make the black pill not 100% correct. Its not just about looks as looks dont matter if you have a big dick and a car.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 14, 2020)

@LondonVillie


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 14, 2020)

Most of my slays were ugly apart from 3
One Korean American virgin 
A 32 year old Romanian divorcee
A 27 year old uni lecturer who was skinny, looks very Jewish and has a nice hairy pussy 
I slayed all off dating apps


----------



## Deleted member 9391 (Sep 14, 2020)

BRUTAL TRUTH OVER FOR DICKCELS NO MATTER HOW HARD U ASCEND IT NEVER BEGAN


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Sep 14, 2020)

You said multiple times before that fucking sub3 foids, landwhales and old foids isn't accession, so how does this prove anything ?

Also he's 6ft1 and tall, so JBWpillers can use him as an example too.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 14, 2020)

Algerian Manlet said:


> You said multiple times before that fucking sub3 foids, landwhales and old foids isn't accession, so how does this prove anything ?
> 
> Also he's 6ft1 and tall, so JBWpillers can use him as an example too.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 14, 2020)

He's giga fat
Probably has 5 inches


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 14, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> One Korean American virgin


you popped a cherry? 

FUCKING MOGGER


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Sep 14, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 14, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you popped a cherry?
> 
> FUCKING MOGGER


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 19, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> He's a fat fucking 300lb truecel and he slayed 13 chicks because he has a 9 inch cock.
> 
> He should ron jeremy max tbh
> 
> @rightfulcel


I have fucked 16 women now


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 19, 2020)

@LondonVillie is living his best life


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope








worst avi on the forum


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 792674
> 
> 
> worst avi on the forum


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Imagine being fat; having a huge fat pad and still have a 9 inch dick. I swear he could've been the world's first 10 incher if he was skinnier.


theres a guy with 13 inches tbf but yeah 10 inches is still big
i refuse to believe this fat asian incel outdicks me by 1,3 inches tho


----------



## loksr (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> theres a guy with 13 inches tbf but yeah 10 inches is still big
> i refuse to believe this fat asian incel outdicks me by 1,3 inches tho


No, there’s not a guy with 13 inches.
Look it up, Jonah Falcon refuses to let anyone measure him and he holds 0 world records.

mandingo is one of the, if not THE biggest in porn and he’s 9.5 as compared to an 11 inch barbie doll.

lpsg.org offered $10,000 to anybody who could prove a 10 inch dick, nobody has claimed it yet, including porn guys like Danny D who confirmed use that forum.


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> Fucking SUIFUEL. When a 300lb bloated tranny will have more success than I ever will bc his dick is 3x my size


*bruh*
you have only 3 inches?


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Nov 8, 2020)

brutal dickpill
jfl have a big dick and the world is literally yours even if you are a fat retard


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

loksr said:


> No, there’s not a guy with 13 inches.
> Look it up, Jonah Falcon refuses to let anyone measure him and he holds 0 world records.
> 
> mandingo is one of the, if not THE biggest in porn and he’s 9.5 as compared to an 11 inch barbie doll.
> ...


danny d had 8,5 inches right?


----------



## loksr (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> danny d had 8,5 inches right?


8.5-9 I believe was the general consensus
Some copers tried to say 7.5 if I remember correctly


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

loksr said:


> 8.5-9 I believe was the general consensus
> Some copers tried to say 7.5 if I remember correctly


8,5-9 BPEL or without BP?
he looks pretty huge


----------



## loksr (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> 8,5-9 BPEL or without BP?
> he looks pretty huge


They never specify but I think most of them go on nbp length

he looks bigger than he is because he’s a giga framelet, when he puts his hand on his thigh that becomes painfully obvious

I buy him at 8.5-9 nbp because of how it looks when he grabs it with his hands


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 8, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 792674
> 
> 
> worst avi on the forum


Unbanned  welcome back bhai

What about mine? Just changed it recently


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 8, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Unbanned  welcome back bhai
> 
> What about mine? Just changed it recently


yours is okay i guess


----------



## Mr.cope (Nov 8, 2020)

@LondonVillie i need 9 inch proof no homo


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> theres a guy with 13 inches tbf but yeah 10 inches is still big
> i refuse to believe this fat asian incel outdicks me by 1,3 inches tho


How am I incel? If I’ve had sex and you haven’t 
Yeah I’m 9 inches hard


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

loksr said:


> They never specify but I think most of them go on nbp length
> 
> he looks bigger than he is because he’s a giga framelet, when he puts his hand on his thigh that becomes painfully obvious
> 
> I buy him at 8.5-9 nbp because of how it looks when he grabs it with his hands


he’s still 6’1 height tho
yeah i think 9 or more
personally i think he’s bigger than mandingo but i dunno


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> 8,5-9 BPEL or without BP?
> he looks pretty huge





loksr said:


> 8.5-9 I believe was the general consensus
> Some copers tried to say 7.5 if I remember correctly


Danny d is 9 inches and anorexic plus his girth isn’t that big 
He’s the second biggest in length after Mandingo


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Danny d is 9 inches and anorexic plus his girth isn’t that big
> He’s the second biggest in length after Mandingo


i thought you were second biggest in length


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 8, 2020)

loksr said:


> No, there’s not a guy with 13 inches.
> Look it up, Jonah Falcon refuses to let anyone measure him and he holds 0 world records.
> 
> mandingo is one of the, if not THE biggest in porn and he’s 9.5 as compared to an 11 inch barbie doll.
> ...


how big is julio gomez?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i thought you were second biggest in length


I don’t do porn 


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

dicklet4incher said:


> brutal dickpill
> jfl have a big dick and the world is literally yours even if you are a fat retard


Size doesn’t matter


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I don’t do porn
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


doesnt really look that big, and its pencil thin
mine low-key looks the same size but thicker


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> doesnt really look that big, and its pencil thin


9 inches I know 
Not the biggest but huge nonetheless 


Spoiler


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> 9 inches I know
> Not the biggest but huge nonetheless
> 
> 
> ...


looks 7,5-8 max


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> looks 7,5-8 max


Yeah 9 inches indeed 


Spoiler










And bigger than yours


----------



## lutte (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> doesnt really look that big, and its pencil thin
> mine low-key looks the same size but thicker


londonvillie is a big boy tho, body-wise


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Yeah 9 inches indeed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


meassuring tape bro...
looks 8 inches max tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

lutte said:


> londonvillie is a big boy tho, body-wise


Indeed @6’1cel is coping


----------



## loksr (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> he’s still 6’1 height tho
> yeah i think 9 or more
> personally i think he’s bigger than mandingo but i dunno


He’s definitey not bigger than mandingo but he’s close to mandingo’s size. and height has no effect on the perception of penis size. FRAME has an effect on the perception of penis size. How big your legs are etc. there’s a stereotype that tall skinny guys have big dicks, this is because of taller framelet guys like Danny D.

also don’t quote me on this but I think I remember someone saying Danny D was 5’11” but lying about height (as the majority of pornstars do)




personalityinkwell said:


> how big is julio gomez?


I personally would put him in the 9 inch range with guys like Dredd and Mandingo and Danny D.

I saw a size queen (which was almost CERTAINLY a larping gay guy, almost guaranteed, 99.9%) claim “she” measured him at 8.5 though


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> meassuring tape bro...
> looks 8 inches max tbh


It’s 9 inches confirmed


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> It’s 9 inches confirmed


gonna need a meassured pic
then i’ll believe it


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> gonna need a meassured pic
> then i’ll believe it


Nah it’s fine 
I’m 9 inches and my ex loved measuring my huge Asian cock
Keep coping virgin


----------



## loksr (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I don’t do porn
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Idk bro there’s no way to tell size from a shot like that cause we can’t confirm any measurements of anything in that shot

I personally do not believe anyone’s claimed measurements without proof, period

it’s up to you if you care enough to prove it though


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Nah it’s fine
> I’m 9 inches and my ex loved measuring my huge Asian cock
> Keep coping virgin


bruh youve already degraded yourself by posting literal gifs of your dick
meassured pic or bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

loksr said:


> Idk bro there’s no way to tell size from a shot like that cause we can’t confirm any measurements of anything in that shot
> 
> I personally do not believe anyone’s claimed measurements without proof, period
> 
> it’s up to you if you care enough to prove it though


I’ve been measured at 9 inches fully hard multiple times. I have one of the biggest cocks in the world and second largest on here


----------



## loksr (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’ve been measured at 9 inches fully hard multiple times. I have one of the biggest cocks in the world and second largest on here


If you’re 9 there’s a 0% chance that you’re only the SECOND biggest on HERE.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> bruh youve already degraded yourself by posting literal gifs of your dick
> meassured pic or bullshit


Nope 
I’ve done already


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’ve been measured at 9 inches fully hard multiple times. I have one of the biggest cocks in the world and second largest on here


*meassuring tape next to penis or larrrrrrrpppp...*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> *meassuring tape next to penis or larrrrrrrpppp...*


You’ve seen my pics


----------



## loksr (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> *meassuring tape next to penis or larrrrrrrpppp...*


This but on top of penis instead, side measurements don’t count


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m 9 inches and my ex loved measuring my huge Asian cock
> Keep coping virgin


good for you,man


----------



## Lolcel (Nov 8, 2020)

Achilles said:


> did he actually rope? why is he banned. this shit actually has me fucked up if their are so many members of this forum roping. we just had that asian guy rope after he posted the most brutal lifestory ive ever read


What?? Who are you talking about


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

dicklet4incher said:


> fuck you i hope you get cancer and DIE





Spoiler










I am tiny


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You’ve seen my pics


*your pics WITHOUT meassuring tape jfl
brainlet*
if you had a 9 inch dick and you’d already posted pics of it you would happily have posted it next to a meassuring tape by now to prove us wrong


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

loksr said:


> This but on top of penis instead, side measurements don’t count


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> *your pics WITHOUT meassuring tape jfl
> brainlet*
> if you had a 9 inch dick and you’d already posted pics of it you would happily have posted it next to a meassuring tape by now to prove us wrong


Nah don’t feel like it tbh 
You know I’m 9 inches so..


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Why?


take a pic of with a meassuring tape like this -


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> take a pic of with a meassuring tape like this -
> View attachment 792766


Nah


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

@LondonVillie 
*you have 24 hours to post a picture of your meassured penis or i will make an evisceration thread on you*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> @LondonVillie
> *you have 24 hours to post a picture of your meassured penis or i will make an evisceration thread on you*


Ok virgin 
You know I have a bigger cock than you


----------



## loksr (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Why?


Adds size for most people and not how penis size studies ever measure it


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Ok virgin
> You know I have a bigger cock than you


as far as we know your penis could be 5 inches with severe angle fraud


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

loksr said:


> Adds size for most people and not how penis size studies ever measure it


Fair enough


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> as far as we know your penis could be 5 inches with severe angle fraud


Keep coping


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Keep coping


proof or larp
but from your hesitation to post proof its obvious that it’s a larp


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> proof or larp
> but from your hesitation its obvious that it’s a larp


Keep coping 
I have a 9 inches confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Keep coping
> I have a 9 inches confirmed


by who?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> by who?


My ruler, my pics and people here have confirmed 
So yeah I have a useless huge cock


----------



## loksr (Nov 8, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> My ruler, my pics and people here have confirmed
> So yeah I have a useless huge cock


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say maybe you're 9 BPEL (and if you're obese you HAVE to go by bpel, I do not blame you for that at all) but you're hesitant to post actual measured pics here because you think people will be like "jfl you're frauding look how hard you're pressing into your fatpad that doesn't count"

but the majority of penis size studies are done in bpel


----------

